# Yeah, flies again



## sk8erkho (Jan 31, 2007)

Does anyone know whether sugar crystals will serve as a food source for fruitflies I intend on using as feeders not breeding?

Khori


----------



## Jay (Feb 1, 2007)

I would not think so. If you could get even a little bit of ripe banana that would keep them alive for a little while. I wouldn't imagine that the fruit flies would live that long this way though. When I put them in my mantis container they can usually live for a couple days off of water and whatever stuff they had been eating before I dumped them into my mantis container.


----------

